# shop vac or small dust collector



## weedsnager (Sep 21, 2011)

my small little wood working area is one half of my garage, and i'm going to hookup some sort of dust collection system...should i buy this small dust collector from harbor freight that i can mount on a wall.http://www.harborfreight.com/13-gallon-industrial-portable-dust-collector-31810.html
or do i go with a big shop vac like a rigid from home depot? most of the time it will be used for my table saw and router, jointer and planer once and a while. whatever system i decide to use, should i still use 4" pipes?


----------



## teesytegs (Jun 26, 2010)

i would get something you can move around as i am always moving things around in my workshop to make room for other stuff. also if you can move it you may only need the one hose rather than four. believe it or not but i actually use a numatic henry hoover at work for my sander and router and also for cleaning around my bench.
it needs to suit your needs and how you feel comfortable working.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

The larger DC from HF is a better bang for the buck when on sale or with a coupon. I use one and have gotten great results with a few mods. That's the route I'd take if you can spare the room.

If you do go with a shop vac though, I would advise not going with 4" pipe as you'll lose velocity. 

I'd be interested to see what the other guys think though!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## weedsnager (Sep 21, 2011)

if i had the space, i'd go with the bigger unit from harbor freight, but i like the small one cause i can mount it up on my wall with no loss of space.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I guess it all depends on how you have things configured, but you would be MUCH better off with the larger 2HP Harbor Freight dust collector as it can be fitted with a separator baffle (Google Thien Cyclone for more info) and then fit it with a 1 micron filter. Just roll it machine to machine. and just connect as needed. Sure it would take up floor space, but it's on wheels, just roll it out of the way when not in use...


----------

